# purple forum names



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

why are there some members with purple highlited names?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

They're reps i think....

They were a gross orangy brown colour earlier :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Am I seeing a new colour for peoples' names, apart from 'Mod', 'TTOCmember' etc'?

Or am I going blind? 8)

What does it signify?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

As above, it's for the TTOC Reps.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Apologies to the people in the group who no longer have Avatars. I accidentally deleted them when I pressed the wrong button in the admin panel. I was supposed to be uploading a group image (the TTOC logo) but instead I uploaded a group avatar that subsequently cancelled out your avatars!

Doh! I've fixed the group image, but you'll need to reload your avatar!


----------

